# Home Depot Horse Skellie Twine Mane



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

UPDATE 10/30/16: Final pictures are on the third page of this thread.

Since none of us can leave our horse skellies unmodified )), I went for something time-consuming yet basically simple as an accessory - a mane made of twine. It is not quite finished yet, but these shots will give you a good idea of how it will look. Once complete, I'll either hot glue or tie it to the horse.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some detail shots of the construction. Individual strands of twine are tied to a doubled strand using a knot like the one you would use for latch hooking a rug. The strands are then unraveled below the knot.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, thats a great idea!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

that is great. And it looks just like a horse mane, a nice light colored horse.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is such a great idea Roxy, and it looks amazingly like a horse's mane. I can appreciate how laborious it is, unraveling ALL those little strands, but it is definitely worth it. Looks fabulous!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Perfect, Roxy!
Really is


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Way to go! Nice way to really jazz up that horse. Now I can sigh that my horse is bald...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

FistJr said:


> Now I can sigh that my horse is bald...


I am crying laughing at that. Maybe I should send your horse a hat

Thank you, my dears! I'm happy with how the mane is looking and my fingers will be happy when it's done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Roxy, thanks for posting your pics. It looks amazing so far and truly looks like a mane. I like the blonde look for him/her(?) too.  Mine might be a brunette with the jute I picked up.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome! Assume you will give it a matching tail?

The bald horse comment is hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> Assume you will give it a matching tail?


Crap, I didn't even think of that!:googly: At the rate I'm going with the mane, probably not this season:jol:

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Patients IS a virtue! Great addition! Now it will be the mane focus of the horse. (you know, i had to!)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is incredible.You have the patience of a saint. I would never have thought of using twine/hemp. It's a really cool look. Your hands must be raw!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Now it will be the mane focus of the horse. (you know, i had to!)


Ow, ow, OW! Yep, somebody had to go there:googly:



The Halloween Lady said:


> That is incredible.You have the patience of a saint. I would never have thought of using twine/hemp. It's a really cool look. Your hands must be raw!!!!!


Thanks, THL! It's definitely not a finger friendly task, but not bad if done in shorter sessions over time (which is why it isn't finished yet).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hoping this weekend to get the mane done and maybe get the interval timer hooked up so the sound effects run on their own.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you going to the mane? Maybe use Rit whitener?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No current plans to do anything to the mane (other than finish it:googly, although something glowy would be a cool effect. I don't think we have a UV light designed for outdoor use.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yes we do have an outdoor black light. . I've been thinking about getting some UV paint to use on the horse. Anyone have a recommendations for paint that shows up under black light, but is clear under normal light?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Wildfire is the brand you were trying to remember


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, in addition to the mane mod I'm doing, Spooky1 got the Try Me button wired into an interval timer so the sound effects and lighted eyes will run on their own.






Here's the Tech Terror thread posted by JeffHaas that has information on the timer and how to hook it up:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43186


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Got the mane done a while ago, but didn't get around to putting it on the horse until today. He's ready for the big day



















Used bridle courtesy of one of Spooky1's former co-workers who is a horse person.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty sporty skellie


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

That looks great! Now my naked horse it getting totally self-conscious... Good luck on Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> former co-workers who is a horse person.


Rox - Formally known as centaurs, horse people don't exist.


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

I wonder how it would look like with some extra old flesh or fur stuff. But I'm not sure, maybe the current bare bones version is better...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen people use hair extensions to make a mane but thinking I like the look of this better. More rustic. Great idea and think I'll try it for my horse.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Man..... Add a horse skellie to my list.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I like your mane. I left mine just like it came out of the box, but I wish now that I modified it. I did place it with a Headless Horseman animatronic though, which seemed to work really well.


----------

